# Front End Loader problem



## RomanDad (Jan 27, 2014)

Ford 1920 with a "Du-Al" 107 FEL. (I think Du-Al is Woods now?)

Loader control goes up, bucket tilts in both directions, but doenst go down. Had a guy look at the hoses, they seem to be fine, no obstructions etc... He thought the Control Valve has probably just died.

First problem. Found a control valve (not sure its the one I need) online, and they want $1000 for it, which is pretty steep, as most of them I see are like $200. Is there something special about my particular valve? etc? 

I know NOTHING about hydraulics, dont know any of the terms, am pretty impressed Ive been able too articulate the problem as well as I have... What should I do next?


----------

